# Lets see your deer



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Learning how to post pics.See if this is better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice 9 BTW!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^^ Why are you wearing that scent blocker suit? Just wondering?!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> ^^^ Why are you wearing that scent blocker suit? Just wondering?!


..why not? haha its a sick arse suit..


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

8 point crawford county


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

nice deer. NOW LETS SEE SOME MORE!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i don't think i got any pics of mine.. of if i do they are just on my phone..

what part of crawford did you get your buck?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

parkerd said:


> ^^^ Why are you wearing that scent blocker suit? Just wondering?!


 Cause I bought it. And it keeps me warm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ..why not? haha its a sick arse suit..


 Yup. Really quiet too.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Just wonderin.. IMHO they're a waste of money... They don't really block the scen as well as they advertise reason they got a lawsuit a year or 2 ago.. and they're WAY overpiced you could get a Pant-shirt combo alot cheaper whats an insulated jacket 20-30$? Just MHO


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

2 does and my first archery buck from this year.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

parkerd said:


> Just wonderin.. IMHO they're a waste of money... They don't really block the scen as well as they advertise reason they got a lawsuit a year or 2 ago.. and they're WAY overpiced you could get a Pant-shirt combo alot cheaper whats an insulated jacket 20-30$? Just MHO


 Where are you buying your camo at? $20-30 that is cheap compared to around where i live at!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Catalogs other websites and stuff just cause it's not what the pros use doesn't mean it cant be used effectively... Ya'll wanna hear something funny I havent used scent killer at all this year I have been within 20 yards of 5 deer I was either busted for moving or the shot wasnt clear... Not saying Scent killer doesn't work but I think some stuff is overrated...


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

This is mine http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1201064&d=1320624147 
A great 14 point buck


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Catalogs other websites and stuff just cause it's not what the pros use doesn't mean it cant be used effectively... Ya'll wanna hear something funny I havent used scent killer at all this year I have been within 20 yards of 5 deer I was either busted for moving or the shot wasnt clear... Not saying Scent killer doesn't work but I think some stuff is overrated...


Ive had deer down wind of me and not spook or anythintg and then 30 min later the same day a different deer will come down the same path and smell me and spook. I've had about the same results of deer being spooked when using and not using sent killer sprays.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

parkerd said:


> Just wonderin.. IMHO they're a waste of money... They don't really block the scen as well as they advertise reason they got a lawsuit a year or 2 ago.. and they're WAY overpiced you could get a Pant-shirt combo alot cheaper whats an insulated jacket 20-30$? Just MHO


Scent lok got suied not scent blocker and its his money why do you care.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive shot 2 does this year. 
This one with my bow.







This one with the 30-06. 







I found this buck.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't like people being screwed


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

parkerd said:


> I don't like people being screwed


 I understand. 

I didn't buy it for a scent-blocking jacket. I bought it on sale, and it was the same price as a different jacket I was looking at. The SB jacket had more pockets, and was quieter than the other jacket I was looking at. Plus its really comfortable and warm. It fit my needs, so I bought it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

The inside is also black. So it works in a blind too...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> 2 does and my first archery buck from this year.


 Cool. Congrats on your 1st bow buck!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

smart...


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

hunterGL said:


> This is mine http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1201064&d=1320624147
> A great 14 point buck


great buck dude. how many pounds was it?


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got a doe in florida with my bow, a 125" 9 point with my bow in Ohio, and 2 does in Georgia this past weekend with my rifle.
I got the picture of my buck in the deer contest thread.
so far this is my best year ever, I got 4 deer with my bow last year but this year I got a good buck with my bow and just as many deer even sooner than last year and I'm not done yet and am putting the rifle back in the gun safe and am getting my Z7 back out as well.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

parkerd said:


> Just wonderin.. IMHO they're a waste of money... They don't really block the scen as well as they advertise reason they got a lawsuit a year or 2 ago.. and they're WAY overpiced you could get a Pant-shirt combo alot cheaper whats an insulated jacket 20-30$? Just MHO


and they did a test and said that it takes 40# of carbon to actually elminate scent, it just blocks scent from getting out although it does get out through your pant legs and shirt collars which explains why when u fart in a scent lok suit that it sneaks up through your shirt collar.
I think the way to hunt is to play the wind and use some sort of scent eliminating spray which does work from experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> and they did a test and said that it takes 40# of carbon to actually elminate scent, it just blocks scent from getting out although it does get out through your pant legs and shirt collars which explains why when u fart in a scent lok suit that it sneaks up through your shirt collar.
> *I think the way to hunt is to play the wind and use some sort of scent eliminating spray which does work from experience.*


 Agree completely.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

I got a 5 point with my rifle this past Friday


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

8 point 18.5" inside killed on public land.


----------



## sharkfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

super* said:


> View attachment 1224982
> 
> 8 point 18.5" inside killed on public land.


----------



## sharkfisher (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

My 1st bow kill!


----------



## Nurati (Dec 4, 2011)

My 14 pointer (8x6) scored 181"


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

That's one heck of a buck! Congrats! ^


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nurati said:


> My 14 pointer (8x6) scored 181"
> View attachment 1227346
> 
> View attachment 1227347


You shoot that at quest haven lodge? Nice buck!


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

I got out with my first archery buck on film so that was cool, a nice eight wit about a 17.75" inside.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Nurati said:


> My 14 pointer (8x6) scored 181"
> View attachment 1227346
> 
> View attachment 1227347


All i can say is....congrats!! That is an AWESOME buck!!


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice deer Straight Sam! I shot mine in Crawford...little south of you! great area!


----------

